# Amano Shrimp



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I just purchased some Amano Shrimp at Hacienda Aquatics in Southern California. Awesome little shrimp! I think they should be added to any planted (heck, even unplanted) tanks when possible! Diligent little cleaners. Love 'em!


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

couldn't agree with you more... now if i could only get them to breed and build the shrimp kingdom.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great algae eaters... They bread easily it is just raising the young that the hard part.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I live near that area, is that place worth going to? and do they have a lot of plants?


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup there so cute, i also love them. I don't recomend 
having them in an unplanted tank they need places to hide 
or else they don't feel safe.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup there so cute, i also love them. I don't recomend 
having them in an unplanted tank they need places to hide 
or else they don't feel safe.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I mean does the store sell a variety of plants and my tank is flly planted.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

My first trip there. They really didn't have too many plants at the time. They had a alot of anubis, java moss (overran two tanks), some java lace, jern, anarchis. Nothing too great. I heard they sometimes have glosso and ricca, but they didn't have any that time.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

oo ok thats nice I'm going there this weekend.


----------

